# The world of pallets...



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

My hat is off to you guys who put the time and energy into reclaiming pallet lumber.

Since there seems to be a lot of interest in pallets on the boards and I work for a company that has both a new pallet manufacturing and a pallet recycling operation, I thought I'd share a few tidbits that the crew may find interesting.

There is an entire market for recycled pallets. But because transportation is one of the major costs, this market moves in truck load quantities. Big logistics outfits (like CHEP or INEFCO) bid the national HD, Lowes, Ace and Walmart contracts to dispose of their pallets, and then sub out the regional servicing of the contract to companies like the one I work for. These regional players park an empty tractor trailer at the big box stores, where the pallets are collected, and when the store manager calls in that the trailer is full, we're required to perform a "drop and hook" (deliver an empty trailer and back haul the full one) within a contractual time period (usually 24 to 48 hours). The load of pallets comes back to the processing facility and is segregated into three groups:

1. "Marketable" pallets are those built to the Grocery Store Manufactures Association (GMA) standard geometry of 48"x40" (this is 80-90% of the pallet world). These are referred to as cores and are stacked in queue for repair, which involves replacing broken deck an bottom boards, and repair of cracked stringers with either metal gusset plates or "companion stringers" (short blocks of wood sistered up along the inside and nailed in place).

2. Pallets that are not marketable, but can be used for repair lumber go down a conveyor line where they are disassembled. This is done with a specialized horizontal band saw with a bi-metal blade. The pallet rides on a guide so that the blade is wedged in between the deck boards and stringers and cuts only the nails. The deck boards are then cut to 40" and the stringers are cut down to make "companion stringers"

3. Softwood pallets, block pallets, and pallets too small to get useful lumber from go into the grind pile. We grind "pallet mountain" daily and during our busy season, fill 8 to 10 open top trailers a week. Nails are removed via. a magnetic head on the conveyor and sold for scrap metal. The grinder screen size is set up to produce chip sizes per customer requirements and the chips are sold to bio-mass plants to generate electricity (where they love the dry, high BTU hardwood pallet chips), or to wood pellet manufactures or on occasion to bark mulch outfits.

The CHEP contract will stipulate a fixed charge for transportation, an amount credited for each marketable core, and a disposal charge for non-marketable" pallets.

Pallets painted all blue or all red, are actually lease pallets, and are accumulated untill there is a full truck load and then picked up by CHEP or INEFCO. If you ever wind up with a colored pallet… it's acutally someone elses property.

True GMA pallets have 5/8" deck boards, and are made from EDH (eastern dense hardwood… maple, oak, hickory, etc…). They will have notched 5/4×3-5/8" stringers, and 6" lead deck boards (which facilitates three fasteners per joint). These pallets are load rated for 2,000 lbs. on pallet racks. Repaired GMA pallets are segregated by the type of repair and sold in truckload qty.

Hardwood pallets are assembled with green lumber with hard screw shank nails (to prevent splitting out the deck board ends). The lumber then dries rapidly while in service. Softwood pallets are a mixed bag… using both rough green and S4S KD, lumber. High volume pallet manufactures are set up so that a log gets stuffed into a mill at one end of the building and a pallet pops out of an automatic nailing machine at the other end, with the touch of human hands minimized. These lines are expensive and require down time to set up for different sizes, however, so they want to run trailer load quantities only… and prefere to spend most of their time banging out GMA pallets.

Believe it or not, there have been serious injuries and even a couple fatalities related to pallets falling apart when handled at the big retail warehouses (Sam's, BJ's, etc…), so those outfits are very restrictive as to the grade of pallet that their suppliers must use when shipping in product.

There're are several other pallet standards and construction methods. With non-std. GMA pallets and block pallets making up the remaining 10-20% of the maket. Light duty pallets are often made from softwood or Aspen. And Southern yellow pine is frequently used in the south. The DOD also has several published pallet standards…. And of course the Europeans have their own union gig with "Euro-pals".

Because the spread of Pinewood Nematode (think Dutch Elm disease) is of great concern in counties that don't already have it. There is a whole protocol for heat treating lumber used in pallets and crates used for international shipment. Hence the HT stamp (which is different than KD) to certify that the little bugaboos are properly toasted.

Trust me, there is no such thing as an "unwanted" pallet. As mentioned, however, transportation and handling costs determine whether or not anybody can make money off of the pallets. So if you don't have a truck load qty. of pallets, and both a loading dock and fork truck on site, you will have a difficult time attracting any ones interest to pay for your pallets. You may be able to get a "pallet gypsy" to take them for free, however. And these guys will bring pick-up truck loads into a processing facility and make a couple bucks (probably just enough for smokes and gas).

So there's the world of pallets in brief…. and the next time you pass a pile behind your local retailer you can muse to yourself "there's gold in dem dare pallets"

:^)


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Very interesting read, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

That's pretty cool information ssnvet.
12 years ago when I was still a contributing and worthwhile member of society, the pallet gypsies would pay us between $6 and $9 each for a GMA pallet, depending on the wood and condition. Cheps gave us $12/ea. for their painted pallets and would come pick up an LTL if they had enough stops to make a full load. ( I use to contract those loads with multi stops to get my drivers home and give them some extra money for the pick up. Most of the drivers loked the multi stops as they got an extra $25 per stop after the first one, and the only work they had to do was toss the straps and tighten them down. Oh, and they did need to make sure they were under 13' 6"... DOT, State Troopers, County Mounties and Local Yokels were like buzzards if a driver scraped a load of pallets off on a low bridge. they would get together and leave nothing but the bones when they were done with a driver AND the trucking company.

We also hauled 'rebuildable' pallets to different pallet companies. They didn't pay much more than fuel but it did get the driver closer to home.

There was a large market for grocery pallets at that time but their was an even larger market for dunnage, (the wood they use to put pipe and engines and machinery on). I use to save it under the belly of my lowboy and sell it for close to 30¢ a board foot to the pallet companies. there were no nails, no screws and maybe an occasional bolt. It was always new wood the pallet companies could turn into useful grocery pallets for very low cost.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for posting - great read, very interesting.

I think the 'unwanted pallets' are usually from small businesses that just cannot provide truck-load full of pallets to be picked up from , and there are quite a bit of those businesses around.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Terrific background. Thank you.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

My "no such thing as an unwanted pallet" comment is really meant in jest… as we kind of run the SPCA for lost pallets.

I'll tell you what we don't want…. a huge chunk of angle iron bolted to the deck of a pallet….

Toss that puppy in the grinder and stand by for the show! We had a $5K repair once from such an incident…. and the guy who was feeding the grinder is no longer employed here (though it took several similar incidents for the owners to see the light).

Dallas,

You got better rates than we'd give… but we're in a pretty competitive region, with several players. Our drivers don't get paid per stop, but they do log a LOT of OT and are the highest paid hourly employees at the company. But a good CDL driver (efficient and safe) is worth every penny you pay him. It takes quite the fleet of trailers to run the logistics of having one parked at every HD in a 200 mile radius. So our trailers are all purchased on the second hand market and we have our own truck repair garage and do our own inspections. Aside from the typical broken tail light or bald tire hit, the only time the DOT really gets after us is when we haul chips the day after it rains… Those open top trailers filled with soggy hard wood chips will push 100K without you really knowing it.

All this said… I've seen some really amazing wood in pallets…..

Hence some of my favorite cliche's "Wood is Good" and "be it ever so humble, there's nothing like wood"


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool information. Free enterprise at work.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I see pickup trucks and small flatbed trucks packed full of pallets, taking them to a nearby pallet place (warehouse? manufacturer?) I figured they probably don't make much. Comparable to the metal scrapers with beat-up pickup trucks so loaded they almost scrape the ground. They's some busy beavers they are.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

We call-them guys-"pallet gypsies"- Ted…..

not meant as an insult, but because it describes the way they drive around looking for free pallets…

we pay them ~$2 for a core….. So the guys with a 3/4 ton pick up towing a flat bed equipment trailer are walking out the door with ~$100. Which can't leave them with much for their efforts after they fill their gas tanks.


----------



## cakman (Jan 13, 2011)

Very cool read. I was wondering, if a thrifty woodworker was looking for an ideal location to find good hardwood pallets to haul off, any suggestion on where to look? What types of businesses might let you take some for free? Just curious, free wood is always good.

Cory


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Great read.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Cakman….

I'd check with small retailers like NAPPA or AutoZone…

Since they often don't have a dock or a fork truck, we won't pick up their pallets. Asking your drivers to hand load pallets from the curb is a recipe for an injured employee and an expensive worker's comp claim.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

You should checkout craigslist. I always see postings for free pallets somewhere.
You can also usually find pallets at those industrial parks where there are lot of small b2b type businesses (small machining/manufacturing shops). Google maps and some phone calls really helps.

Here's something I found on Etsy.









Link to this $400 pallet table


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I work for a Mechanical contractor, (sales), and we are always getting in equipment with heavy duty pallets. I have taken a lot of this home, and I have a nice stash of 4X4 oak, some beautiful maple, and other strange woods that I'm not sure of. But it sure makes good wood for small projects, and I have even used the aged, gray weathered oak in some of my guitars. People love the look.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting post. Thanks. I replied to a project- a local pallet company puts out wood for firewood. Have to get the truck and load up. I met a fellow that got a pallet from SE Asia- the runners were mahogany!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*runners were mahogany!*

I know a retired builder who went on a service/missions trip to Belize to help build an orphanage…. He said they were using 2×12 Mahogany planks for concrete forms :^O


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the insight.

When I was a teenager, we'd roll up behind a Kmart or similar place and take the pallets for bonfires on the beach. One day, the store manager came outside and told us to stop stealing their pallets b/c they were worth a lot of money. We always just assumed they were throwing them away because of how they just piled them up outside (looked like they were thrown out the back door and sorted by where they landed).


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

"a lot of money" may have been stretching it…

None the less…. I recommend getting permission.

Unfortunately, they'd probably just say "no" for fear of liability, should you happen to eat the pallet and get a tummy ache…. or that you'd burn down the county and someone would sue them for giving you those dangerous pallets…. but I digress….


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure it was just a scare tactic to keep us kids away from their pallets.

If I find some mahogany pallets, I plan on keeping them.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Very interesting info from an inside perspective. I've never made furniture from pallet wood, but it sure burns well.


----------



## AnttiN (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for this very interesting and insightful look into your industry. You've answered a LOT of questions I've had, and many others I wasn't even smart enough to ask. It's always illuminating to hear from people who know this stuff from the inside. Thanks again for taking the time and effort!

I've used pallet wood in the past, and I will in the future too, but I HATE taking them apart. If houses were built with the wood and fasteners used in making pallets, no hurricane or tornado would have a chance against them.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I drive around the LumberLiqudators lot every other day. I've come home with several very large oversize, yet flimsy pallets that were tied together with 6 40" x 2.5" x 2.5" squares with a small groove on one side for strapping. These have been made out of beautiful Jatoba/Brazilian Cherry, and a few other exotic woods. They make awesome and unique end grain cutting boards. Every once in awhile I'll get a glimpse of some of the non-nailed examples used for what I'm assuming is top strapping. I prefer those, but I've also used the ones I've denailed and kept the ends with the nail holes. Makes them all the more rustic.

My favorite example
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49754

So ya'll stay clear of the Columbia, SC Lumber Liquidators….it's My Claim 

Oh, and the top boards usually are 3/8 to 1/2" of other exotic wood and that goes in a shipping box to my Dad who makes crosses by the hundreds to give away.

Nothing wrong with a little pallet wood at all.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey "Nuclear Submarine Veteran", (Betyou had a nice woodshop in one of those babies! LOL)

Nice article. I appreciate the insight and the time it took you to post it. The information is rather interesting. I used to work at both Home Depot and Lowes and can verify that you are correct there in dealing with their pallets. Also correct aout the "blue pallets".

The one concern I've always had in dealing with non-food grade pallets is that I understand that some pallets may have been sprayed with insecticides, etc., depending on the product that was loaded. And of course, there are always those pallets that have had some unknown liquid product leak all over them.

Hence, if the pallet doesn't appear new to me, and the lumber of fairly decent quality (relative term there), I'm not interested in it.

Thanks again for a fine posting. Well done!

Cheers!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I work in a store where we have tons of pallets that we set in the yard behind the store and it just never seems to get too big! Thanks for the info as I'm not going to look at a pallet the same way again


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Every time I see a post on "Pallets", I end up being the stick in the mud because my life experience steers me in that direction. Before sticking that stick in the mud, let me say that everything ssnvet is saying is true… there is $ in used pallets and I know the blue and red ones he's talking about. Beyond that, I have seen lots of great projects using "pallet" wood including a whole kitchen with great, beautiful cabinets made of pallet wood.

Now for the stick in the mud! I'm a retired Teamster and I've spent a lifetime in the trucking business. I know what the experienced pallet posters are saying and can't refute their statements. But I want to add additional, cautionary, information they are unaware of.

My CDL license was loaded with endorsements, including HM (hazardous materials). To get that endorsement, I had to pass a test that questioned my knowledge about what to do when loading combinations such as flammables and corrosives. Add to the mix radio active materials and "specials" like "flammables when wet". There are all kinds of rules governing the loading methods and segregation of these HM materials and the rules include the handling of these materials, what kinds of containers are acceptable and not for transporting these materials. Rules get extremely specific when dealing with poison gases. The rules also specify what actions and procedures need to be implemented in the event of HM spills. Empty containers used in future transportation need to list the chemicals last shipped in that container.

But no rules or regulations exists governing "pallets" used in the spills. For the most part, pallets used in transporting HM that get spillt materials on them get tossed into piles for "drying" out. Be it sulfuric acid or poisons, once they are dry, they get re-used. It's cost effective and no rules are being broken by the practice.

My point here is that you should use "used" pallet wood with caution. Be suspicious of spill stains. Use breathing protection when working with pallet wood. Also be mindful of the final products, like don't use used pallet wood for kid's toys or food cutting boards.

I apologize if I've scared anybody from using pallet wood. Like I said, my post is a stick in the mud. Lots of great things can be made from pallet wood, including kitchen cabinets. Just simply proceed with caution!


----------



## EmeraldDragon (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*pallets that have had some unknown liquid product leak all over them*

*But no rules or regulations exists governing "pallets" used in the spills.*

These are excellent points. And with the second hand pallet market, there is no way of knowing where the pallets have been. If not abused, these pallets can be in service for years and years…. and many of the pallets we repair, have obviously been through repair lines and returned to service previously.

If those pallets could talk … the stories they might tell. :^)

I personally, would not use pallet lumber for a cutting board or crib, etc…


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Wow, I never knew so much thought went into pallets! Thanks for the great information! I just pulled a pallet apart that I picked up outside of a store. I assumed they were tossing them but now I'm wondering if I stole it??


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

It's kind of a shame…pallet furniture seems like such a great idea (and a great look, too), but the hidden hazards that could be lurking in that wood (pesticides, chemical spills) sends me running as far away as I can get from using pallets in wood projects. Am I being overly cautious?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I went around collecting pallets of hard wood a couple months ago. I leaned a couple against my house on the south side where I have a couple of jasmine vines and they made a pretty good trellis. One of them is red!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There is another kind of "pallet" out there… go past any local Glass shop. Look at all those crates the glass panels come in. Take a look, also, at the ones their window assemblies come in.

Being overly cautious…...maybe. The more you run away from good wood in a pallet, the more there is for me to use, Keep running!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Being overly cautious……*

the way I look at it… life is a continual exercise in risk management…. weighing the pros and cons and filtering it all through your personal ethics, priorities and available options.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Very interesting reading.

If I understand correctly most pallets are hardwood?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have seen ( and used) hardwood pallets, softwood pallets, and even some with OSB . I missed out on some crate lumber one year. Seems the machines to blow mold gas tanks for Honda were sent to a new factory in Marion, Ohio. I helped buld the factory. Seems they came in on flatbed trucks, with 12" square timbers under them. And those were the smaller ones!. Millwrights got first dibs on the wood, and one could here the chainsaws all week long. Some of those big beams were over 50' long, and were 12" x 18". Firewood??? What a sheer waste….


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*If I understand correctly most pallets are hardwood?*

yes…. for two reasons….

1. the strength in bending of hard hardwoods (EDH) is upwards of 50-60% greater than pine
&
2. the resistance to pull out for the nails is much higher in hardwood… hence the deck boards are less likely to pop off when a fork truck pulls on them.

The most common repair needed on a pallet is to replace the lead deck board at either end, as fork trucks lifting with the tines at an angle will rip them off…. that's why you'll see wider boards at the ends, so you can get more fasteners on that board without splitting it.


----------



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks, ssnvet, for some really interesting information. I read someplace that pallets from Asia are treated with chemicals to kill pests, and should be avoided - can't remember where I saw it - any comment on that?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*pallets from Asia are treated with chemicals to kill pests, and should be avoided *

No comment about Asia specific, but as mentioned in my OP, Pinewood Nematode (PWN) has been a hot topic for the past ten years or so… and about 7 years ago the International Plant Protection Convention (IPPC) published their International Standards for Phytosanitary Measures (ISPM rule #15) to deal with it and finally, most all countries have signed on and there are no longer a myriad of different rules for different countries.

Basically ISPM 15 says that you can certify your wood packaging assemblies as being free of PWN is usually done by private contractors with operations adjacent to major shipping ports.

Before ISPM 15, some countries did not accept HT and insisted on fumigation (Australia and New Zealand always seemed to be the toughest ones to please).

The company I work for has a "pallet sterilization chamber" (commonly, but incorrectly referred to as a kiln) for heat treatment and doesn't do fumigation, so I don't know much about it…. My only experience with fumigation was to help a customer coordinate it once long ago…. but it sounded like pretty nasty stuff.

Note that pressure treated lumber does not meet the requirements to kill PWN ….. not unless the wood was heat treated to the ISPM 15 standard prior to the PT that is.

All "manufactured wood products" like plywood, OSB, particle board and MDF are considered to be purged of the PWN via. their production process. Only solid wood components require the HT of fumigation.

That said… the Chinese can't even keep melamine out of their own baby formula (or our dog food) so you have to think twice about how much you trust them to adhere to any kind of environmental or safety standards.


----------

